
Orbital vs. Suborbital Space Tourism – why are some space dreams so suboptimal? - _Microft
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jurvetson/49559158658/
======
PaulHoule
I want to drive around the Moon at such a speed that I can keep ahead of its
rotation and be in light the whole way.

~~~
_Microft
Thanks for the interesting idea! The numbers are not as exciting as one might
expect: the Moon has a diameter of 3480km, therefore it has a circumference of
11000km that one would have to cover in 28 days. That's only 400km per Earth
day, meaning an average of 16,6 km/h.

~~~
PaulHoule
You will probably want to sleep or take a break.

I also don't know how far out of your way you may need to go to get around
terrain. Some areas are fairly flat, but there could be mountains, canyons,
and other structures that might take some effort to go around.

